# Subtank Mini RBA assembly



## Marshan GAjanand (7/4/15)

Hi Guys

So I'm looking for a RBA section for the subtank mini after I damaged mini when trying to unscrew it. Was trying to remove the top cap off the barrel when i damage the barrel. So now all i have is the base of the RBA and now barrel and top cap. Anyone know where i can get 1 or anyone not using there RBA Section?

Kind Regards
Marsh


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

Marshan GAjanand said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So I'm looking for a RBA section for the subtank mini after I damaged mini when trying to unscrew it. Was trying to remove the top cap off the barrel when i damage the barrel. So now all i have is the base of the RBA and now barrel and top cap. Anyone know where i can get 1 or anyone not using there RBA Section?
> 
> ...



Vape King had some incoming, but I've not seen them available yet...they're probably still incoming 

Ideally, this thread should be in Who has Stock? so that vendors can reply as well... @Silver @Rob Fisher (anyone) can you please move?


----------



## Marshan GAjanand (7/4/15)

ok cool thanks will be on the look out.


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

Marshan GAjanand said:


> ok cool thanks will be on the look out.



Here is the thread where it was announced (right at the bottom of the post):

http://ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-coming-soon.t9585/

Perhaps you can send them a PM/email to find out more


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Vape King had some incoming, but I've not seen them available yet...they're probably still incoming
> 
> Ideally, this thread should be in Who has Stock? so that vendors can reply as well...@Silver @Rob Fisher (anyone) can you please move?



Thread moved to "Who has stock"
Thanks @free3dom 
Hope you get sorted @Marshan GAjanand

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (7/4/15)

I would also be interested in the rba base etc. Will mod it for blowing clouds lol..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

Nooby said:


> I would also be interested in the rba base etc. Will mod it for blowing clouds lol..



Exactly why I want one too...so I can mod one of them without the fear of being without one if I screw it up 

Maybe I can temp @Yiannaki to post a picture of the mod on his RBA base, which is the best I've seen so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Exactly why I want one too...so I can mod one of them without the fear of being without one if I screw it up
> 
> Maybe I can temp @Yiannaki to post a picture of the mod on his RBA base, which is the best I've seen so far


Not the greatest pics but one can see the channels fairly well 

Thanks to the mod master @Rowan Francis who did a superb job on this.

Vaping Max VG juices with zero dry hits.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Not the greatest pics but one can see the channels fairly well
> 
> Thanks to the mod master @Rowan Francis who did a superb job on this.
> 
> Vaping Max VG juices with zero dry hits.



Thanks @Yiannaki 
I'll be doing this with my RBA very soon 

PS...Nice O-Rings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki
> I'll be doing this with my RBA very soon
> 
> PS...Nice O-Rings


No problem bro  

Oh yes. My o-rings rock

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

Awesome coil @Yiannaki 
What are its specs?
Is that the base that Rowan modded at the MVC meet?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (8/4/15)

Ok, so now that we know what we getting ourselves into, who has stock lol? I used a kitchen knife as @RIEFY suggested, ran the blade through the channels a few times. The channels are slightly deeper now, but not yet there. I would prefer to do this on the back up base as this will indeed VREET the juice lol. Having 2 options is always better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/4/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome coil @Yiannaki
> What are its specs?
> Is that the base that Rowan modded at the MVC meet?



Thanks @Silver 

Coil specs are;

-Clapton Coil (Single strand of 28G wrapped with 32G)
-2.0mm ID
-5 wraps
-1 Ohm
- KGD Wick

Verdict? Awesome! More of a wetter vape than crisp. Flavour is superb and full bodied. Vapour is nice and dense. A very smooth vape.

Unlike usual 1.0hm microcoil builds. This one enjoys quite a bit of power. I am running it at 25w at the moment but it was also working great at 30W. 


Back on topic: Yes. this is the RBA base from the meet. Chat to Rowan about modifying yours as well. It still works perfectly fine with 50/50 juices as well so its worth doing.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marshan GAjanand (8/4/15)

so Chatted to VK and they dont have any yet. There is stock in Customs but not sure if the based are part of this scheduled stock.

@@Yiannaki awesome juice channels and coils there.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Humbolt (8/4/15)

I would also be interested in a spare RBA base. Although I have built my first coil on it, wicked it, and no dry hits even with chain vaping. I might have the improved version but I am not sure. And I am still a relative noob to coil building & wicking.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

Humbolt said:


> I would also be interested in a spare RBA base. Although I have built my first coil on it, wicked it, and no dry hits even with chain vaping. I might have the improved version but I am not sure. And I am still a relative noob to coil building & wicking.



Depends greatly on the juice you use...with 50/50 mine runs perfectly with no dry hits, but as soon as I go with higher VG the trouble starts


----------



## Humbolt (8/4/15)

@free3dom I used my own DIY mix which is 30/70 PG/VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/4/15)

Humbolt said:


> @free3dom I used my own DIY mix which is 30/70 PG/VG.



That's good news...so, if it ain't broke... 

There's no reason to do a mod if it is working as it should...lucky you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (8/4/15)

free3dom said:


> That's good news...so, if it ain't broke...
> 
> There's no reason to do a mod if it is working as it should...lucky you


I dont want to fix it, I just want a spare RBA base so that I can switch them on the go just in case it gets clogged up. I am not a pro at bulding yet so building on the go is not an option.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nooby (8/4/15)

Humbolt said:


> @free3dom I used my own DIY mix which is 30/70 PG/VG.



ohms and watts?


----------



## Q-Ball (8/4/15)

Humbolt said:


> @free3dom I used my own DIY mix which is 30/70 PG/VG.



Same here, 0.5ohms at 23 Watts on my IPV Mini II, or 650 Degrees F on the Smok M80 and not a dry hit after 3 tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (8/4/15)

Nooby said:


> ohms and watts?


1.2OHMS 22 Watts Japanese Cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------

